# Friday's Beef Trilogy



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From AgNews...

http://www.agweb.com/article/beef_production_down_9_percent_from_last_july_NAA_Wyatt_Bechtel/

http://www.agweb.com/article/cattle_entering_feedlots_drops_7_percent_NAA_Wyatt_Bechtel/

http://www.agweb.com/article/cattle_prices_lower_for_a_third_week_NAA_Greg_Henderson/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

First Russia banned U.S. meats. It did not have the negative affect some thought it would. Chicken did not flood the market and take the place of red meat.

This week China took their turn and banned U.S. pork. Cattle futures began to fall and the trickle down affect was felt in the stocker cattle prices. What was not understood by market analysts is that China now owns the largest pork producer in the U.S. They did not ban pork from their company, just from the competition. Communist capitalism at it's finest.

Pork did not flood our market with excess meat. Packers did take advantage of the scare to leverage cheaper prices from the cattle owners, i.e. feed lots.

By closing today (Friday) beef prices were on their way back up. Prices that bought cattle earlier in the week were rejected by the end of the week.

Just going to ride it out until prices recover. Had a small group ready to sell this week but decided to hold them. By next week there is a good chance that the recent price decline will have regained a lot of the ground lost.

Still, at the current price, the cow/calf operation is making good money.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> By closing today (Friday) beef prices were on their way back up. Prices that bought cattle earlier in the week were rejected by the end of the week.
> 
> Just going to ride it out until prices recover.


I saw that ....it will recover this week.

Regards, Mike


----------

